# Problem using MagicJack for dialup



## granddanois (Apr 7, 2009)

I dumped my phone company (only telemarketers called me) and purchased MagicJack for $39.99 (incl 1 yr service). Works great.
But, me SD DVR does not like it, and cannot complete the call to the DVR service. If I pick up another phone I can hear modems talking...
Does anyone have a solution to this problem?

TIA John


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If your SD-DVR is a TiVo, then that's the problem. The DirecTV DVRs force a very low speed for their modems, which makes them very compatible with less-than-ideal phone lines, but TiVos try to connect at high speeds, and are generally incompatible with VOIP phonelines.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Devices like magic jacks are a type of modem in their own right. They are taking modulated data and demodulating it and vice versa. So you are encapsulating modem data inside a carrier already. The chance that it comes out right is slim at best.


----------

